# The Wheel Chair Scam



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

So as not to hijack the mobility scooters thread....

There is a man that parks his wheelchair at a busy intersection selling gum. It is difficult to maneuver around him with a bus to your right without hitting him. I always gave him 10 pesos and never took the gum, he does pretty well there. Then one day I saw him pushing his wheelchair to his spot, I don't even look at him anymore.

We were in Orizaba when I saw this woman with a pink bandanna tied around her head push a wheelchair up in front of busy storefront. She pulled up a grey hood over her head, set up a metal xylophone, draped a cloth over her "crippled" legs and began pounding on the instrument. The tips began coming in. She appears to have vitiligo which could make it hard for a person to find work here. Perhaps they don't understand it and fear it is contagious.


----------

